# Past & present in NW London



## koolio

LOL, I "stumbled" upon this page. Who submitted it? 

Nice concept for a thread though!


----------



## city_life

This is so cool!!


----------



## Tetramesh

I've got one more to add, I'll be making some more next month.

*South End Green*
South End Green with Pond Street going uphill on the left.

South End Green by Tetramesh, on Flickr
(c.1905)
(2007)


----------



## NothingBetterToDo

Where is that? it looks familiar.


----------



## Tetramesh

NothingBetterToDo said:


> Where is that? it looks familiar.


Its South End Green with the lower end of Pond Street on the left and South End Road going off to the right, Hampstead Heath station is just around the bend.


----------



## Prosciutto

What an accomplishment. Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## Hornplayer

Wow, have visited both areas a few times but fascinating to see how they have/haven't changed! Good job !


----------



## Tetramesh

I've made a few more 'Now and Then' comparisons.


*Chalk Farm Road*
Chalk Farm Road with the old Horse Stables on the left.

Chalk Farm Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1905)
(2008)_ 


*Chalk Farm Road*
Chalk Farm Road near the site of The Roundhouse.

Chalk Farm Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1905)
(2008)_


*Bridge over the Regent's Canal*
Chalk Farm Road crossing over the Regent's Canal next to Camden Lock.

Bridge over the Grand Union Canal by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1910)
(2008)_ 


*Chalk Farm Road*
Chalk Farm Road looking towards Haverstock Hill.

Chalk Farm Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1912)
(2008)_ 


*The Everyman Theatre (Cinema)*
The Everyman Cinema formerly the Everyman Theatre on Holly Bush Vale.

The Everyman by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1920)
(2008)_



*St John's Parish Church*
St John-at-Hampstead on Church Row.

St John's Parish Church by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1900)
(2008)_ 



*The Flask*
The Flask public house on Flask Walk.

The Flask by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1908)
(2008)_ 



*Flask Walk*
Looking along Flask Walk towards Hampstead High Street.

Flask Walk by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1902)
(2008)_ 



*Hampstead High Street*
Looking down Hampstead High Street.

Hampstead High Street by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1909)
(2008)_ 



*Hampstead Station*
Hampstead station.

Hampstead Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1907)
(2008)_ 



*Church Row*
Church Row with St John-at-Hampstead church just visible.

Church Row by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1906)
(2008) _



*West End Lane*
The bus stand at West End Green.

West End Lane by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1914)
(2008)_ 



*Fortune Green Road*
Looking south down Fortune Green Road.

Fortune Green Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1905)
(2008)_ 



*Fortune Green Road*
Looking north up Fortune Green Road with Fortune Green on the left.

Fortune Green Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1908)
(2008)_ 



*Achilles Road*
The junction of Achilles Road and Fortune Green Road.

Achilles Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1910)
(2008)_


----------



## Mr Bricks

Beatiful. In what area were these taken?

Although some areas look practically the same as they did a century ago one can clearly see that the streets were better planned and better kept back then.


----------



## Justme

Amazing, thanks for all the effort. I didn't realize that they already called it the Tube back in 1907.

Amazing how people all stopped to stare at the photographer in those early shots.


----------



## El_Greco

London is one big roundabout.hno:


----------



## Tetramesh

SuomiPoika said:


> Beatiful. In what area were these taken?
> 
> Although some areas look practically the same as they did a century ago one can clearly see that the streets were better planned and better kept back then.


Hi, the photos are from Hampstead, West Hampstead, Kilburn and Chalk Farm which are mostly contained within the London borough of Camden. I've added the recent photos to my *flickr* map to show more precisely where they were taken. I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## HD

fascinating!

just look how much the trees have grown in pic 64 or 65 ... 

:applause:


----------



## GNU

ah West-Hampstead. Nice district.


----------



## Jonesy55

Great collection of photos, it just shows how much useless street clutter there is in London these days (and other cities). You could easily get rid of 50% of it without any loss of safety, information or convenience and the streets would look much neater.


----------



## Republica

good stuff


----------



## Shezan

nice photo set!


----------



## kenchie

Marvellous set of comparison pics. I love the way you got the bus in the right position in no.19!


----------



## howelee

many thanks for posting these pictures, the contrast shows how the british has lost their taste on the art of achitcuture,this is really sad. look at those ugly blocks on the street of london today, london has never built any impressive buildings since the 1940s.


----------



## Justme

howelee said:


> many thanks for posting these pictures, the contrast shows how the british has lost their taste on the art of achitcuture,this is really sad. look at those ugly blocks on the street of london today, london has never built any impressive buildings since the 1940s.


Ain't you the guy that claimed London had no modern buildings of merit, but loved the commie blocks of China?


----------



## howelee

Justme said:


> Ain't you the guy that claimed London had no modern buildings of merit, but loved the commie blocks of China?


yes, I am. 

aren't you the guy who can't tell the differences between commie blocks and modern buildings? nice to meet you again


----------



## howelee

Justme said:


> Ain't you the guy that claimed London had no modern buildings of merit, but loved the commie blocks of China?


loving modern buildings in china doesn't mean i don't know how to appreciate traditional building in london

london's modern face is a piece of shit.


----------



## Justme

howelee said:


> yes, I am.
> 
> aren't you the guy who can't tell the differences between commie blocks and modern buildings? nice to meet you again


Well, I can certainly tell what these are from Beijing. And I can also say I prefer the rows of Victorian houses to these. You can certainly have this brave wonderful modern face. :lol:









(photo from http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157594173980786/)


----------



## howelee

Justme said:


> Well, I can certainly tell what these are from Beijing. And I can also say I prefer the rows of Victorian houses to these. You can certainly have this brave wonderful modern face. :lol:


you are such a funny guy, there are countless threads on this forum about China's booming new cities, but you only remember this sea of blocks,why didn't you find a picture of slums in Shanghai and said, 'look, this is how modern China's richest city looks like!'

I've seen the list of your posts, you seem to be very eurocentric as i didn't find any post about non-European countries.I wonder if you have ever viewed the page of supertalls or not,(http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=902 ) just look at how many skysrcapers taller than 400m are being develped there in Shenzhen, a southern Chinese city unknown to most Europeans, look at thoes designs, do you think they are commie blocks?


----------



## Justme

howelee said:


> you are such a funny guy, there are countless threads on this forum about China's booming new cities, but you only remember this sea of blocks,why didn't you find a picture of slums in Shanghai and said, 'look, this is how modern China's richest city looks like!'


Are you trying to read my mind here? If you bothered to actually _read_ what I was saying instead of just putting the words together you may realize that the image was a reflection of your comments, particularly in other threads, that London has never built any good modern architecture unlike the great nation of the Peoples Republic of China. You often comment how wonderful all the modern architecture in China is compared to Britain. But the fact remains that most of the modern architecture in China is uninspiring, repetitive and bland.

Yes, there are also some great modern buildings in China, and new ones of outstanding quality will be built in the future. I certainly don't doubt this. But they are not the majority in any case. 

Your claim then is often that there are no good modern buildings at all in Britain which is utterly absurd and based on your xenophobic attitudes towards Britain (and Europe) and your strong nationalist ties to China. I disagree with this completely.

Have you made any English friends whilst studying in London? Do you go out to pubs with the locals and share a drink, or do you just hang around your Chinese friends and complain how terrible that country is and how much better everything is back home in China? I do hope this is not true, but I surely can't imagine you making friendly conversation with the locals by the way you write on this forum.



howelee said:


> I've seen the list of your posts, you seem to be very eurocentric as i didn't find any post about non-European countries.I wonder if you have ever viewed the page of supertalls or not


That must be one of the stupidest posts on this forum. Sure, I am interested in town planning and architecture in Europe. I live in Europe. So now in your eyes I am Euro-centric. Personally, I couldn't give a stuff what you think. I may not write much about Asia in these here forums, but I make up for that in actually travelling there. I've been to several Eastern Asian countries, many of these more than once such as Japan, China, Hong Kong, Singapore, Malaysia, Indonesia and Thailand. That's not terribly Euro-centric in my books.


----------



## howelee

Justme said:


> Are you trying to read my mind here? If you bothered to actually _read_ what I was saying instead of just putting the words together you may realize that the image was a reflection of your comments, particularly in other threads, that London has never built any good modern architecture unlike the great nation of the Peoples Republic of China.


For the question of the new buidings in London is good or not, I think it depends on what standard you use, of course, there are some nice modern buildings in London, but you need to beware that London is not an ordinary city, it is the world finacial center and the economic captial of the Europe. People have higher expectations on London. Unfortunately, the design and the quality of modern building in London dissatisfied us, they do not match London's status as a world class city. 



Justme said:


> You often comment how wonderful all the modern architecture in China is compared to Britain. But the fact remains that most of the modern architecture in China is uninspiring, repetitive and bland.Yes, there are also some great modern buildings in China, and new ones of outstanding quality will be built in the future. I certainly don't doubt this. But they are not the majority in any case .


I have never said all the buildings in China are superior to the British buidlings, I'm not an idiot like that. What i mean is that the top modern buildings in London can not compare with their counterparts in Beijing, Shanghai, Shenzhen, and even some second tier cities in China. I must admit that sometimes i did exaggerate the fact in order to emphasis the gap and to attract attention.



Justme said:


> Your claim then is often that there are no good modern buildings at all in Britain which is utterly absurd and based on your xenophobic attitudes towards Britain (and Europe) and your strong nationalist ties to China. I disagree with this completely.
> 
> Have you made any English friends whilst studying in London? Do you go out to pubs with the locals and share a drink, or do you just hang around your Chinese friends and complain how terrible that country is and how much better everything is back home in China? I do hope this is not true, but I surely can't imagine you making friendly conversation with the locals by the way you write on this forum.


I have lots of European friends here and I go to pubs almost every week. however I never started topics like economic competitiveness or city modernity as I often did on this forum. I don't want to offend people's proundness and dignity of being the citizens of the world center, you know, most Britons here have a very pround feeling, they do not care about the non-western world at all. that's why I always try to aviod these kind of topics, I'm speaking my real feelings only on the internet, I don't mind saying this to offend you because you are not my friend and I don't know who you are.

but, as a phd student majored in economics, I'm holding a view that the decline of this country is inevitable if the politicians keep running it in such a stupid way and if the citizen keeps living like frogs at the bottom of a well. The decline of this country has already been reflcted in the quality of the buildings. Look at the elegant buildings in the victorian era, and look at the new ones today, this gap makes not only you sad, but also me sad as well. 



Justme said:


> That must be one of the stupidest posts on this forum. Sure, I am interested in town planning and architecture in Europe. I live in Europe. So now in your eyes I am Euro-centric. Personally, I couldn't give a stuff what you think. I may not write much about Asia in these here forums, but I make up for that in actually travelling there. I've been to several Eastern Asian countries, many of these more than once such as Japan, China, Hong Kong, Singapore, Malaysia, Indonesia and Thailand. That's not terribly Euro-centric in my books.


If you visited China in 2004, why not come again in 2008, you will find the progress make it a different country. you know, in some fastest growing cities, such as Ningbo in Zhejiang province, the map of the city is updated every month. China is changing 24/7, any view on this country is always old fashioned and outdated

For this topic, I would like to recommend an article on the Independent to you, I think it is a good observation.

http://www.independent.co.uk/opinion/commentators/hamish-mcrae/hamish-mcrae-the-chinese-get-things-done-ndash-at-a-cost-787831.html


----------



## kevinkagy

Beautiful photos, thanks! Lovely London.


----------



## Tetramesh

And a few more...

*West Hampstead station*
*West Hampstead* station, known as *West End Lane* station until 1975, opened in 1888 and is now part of the London Overground.

West Hampstead station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1908)
(2008)_



*West Hampstead station*
*West Hampstead* station, known as *West End Lane* station until 1975, opened in 1888 and is now part of the London Overground.

West Hampstead station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1968)
(2008)_




*Swiss Cottage Station*
The old Swiss Cottage station on the Metropolitan Line and how it looks today. The only feature to remain in this scene is the church spire in the distance.

Swiss Cottage Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(Year unknown)
(2008)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*West Hampstead Station*
West Hampstead station (known as West End Lane station until 1975) opened in 1888 and is now part of the London Overground.

West Hampstead Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1940)
(2008)_



*West Hampstead Station*
West Hampstead station (known as West End Lane station until 1975) opened in 1888 and is now part of the London Overground.

West Hampstead Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1953)
(2008)_


----------



## flare

Really enjoyed these especially as used to live in South Hampstead. Number 68 is amazing, you can just make out the church spire and that's about it.


----------



## Tetramesh

flare said:


> Really enjoyed these especially as used to live in South Hampstead. Number 68 is amazing, you can just make out the church spire and that's about it.


Yep, the scene in #68 has changed considerably, apart from the church spire there isn't much else that hasn't changed.


----------



## NothingBetterToDo

Wonderful as always. 

I've spent the last few months working in and around this very area - i've really got to know it quite well, so even more interesting to see how things have changed.


----------



## Tetramesh

Thanks for all the comments, I'm glad you enjoy seeing them as much as I like making them. The locations of where these photos were taken can be found on this map.

*Swiss Cottage Odeon*
The Swiss Cottage Odeon opened on Saturday 4 September 1937. It is now a multi-screen cinema.

Swiss Cottage Odeon by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2008)_



*West Hampstead Police Station*
The nearest building, the one on the corner of West Hampstead Mews, was the police station until 1972.

West Hampstead Police Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1900)
(2008)_



*Finchley Road*
The Odeon cinema, Swiss Cottage.

Finchley Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1939)
(2008)_



*Fitzjohns Avenue*
The junction of Fitzjohns Avenue and College Crescent.

Fitzjohns Avenue by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1906)
(2008)_



*West End Green*
The photo on the left shows children from the Emmanuel School celebrating the Queen's Silver Jubilee in 1977.

West End Green by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1977)
(2008)_



*College Crescent*
The junction of Finchley Road (on the left) and College Crescent (on the right).

College Crescent by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1908)
(2008)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*West End Green*
Route 59 _(top)_ and route 139 _(bottom)_ waiting to begin from the northern end of their routes at West Hampstead, West End Green.

West End Green by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1978)
(2008)_


----------



## Zenith

howelee said:


> loving modern buildings in china doesn't mean i don't know how to appreciate traditional building in london
> 
> london's modern face is a piece of shit.


Jesus :yawn:


----------



## Tetramesh

A few more from NW London, these ones are transport related;

*Finchley Road Station*
The southbound Jubilee Line (formerly Bakerloo Line) platfrom at Finchley Road.

Finchley Road Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1964)
(2008)_


*Finchley Road Station*
The northbound Jubilee Line (formerly Bakerloo Line) platform at Finchley Road.

Finchley Road Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
(_year unknown_)
(_2008_)

*New College Parade*
Looking north along this part of Finchley Road called New College Parade.

New College Parade by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1962)
(2008)_

*Finchley Road Station*
The northbound Metropolitan Line platform at Finchley Road.

Finchley Road Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2008)_


----------



## freeksregistration

not a lot changed compared to brussels where they demolished a lot of nice buildings


----------



## Tetramesh

*Swiss Cottage Tavern*
The Swiss Cottage Tavern public house.

Swiss Cottage Tavern by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1907)
(2008)_


*Whitestone Pond*
Whitestone Pond.

Whitestone Pond by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1930)
(2008) _


*North End Way*
North End Village with Sandy Road on the left.

North End Way by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1905)
(2008) _


----------



## Tetramesh

Just the one this time.

*Rosemont Road*
Rosemont Road as seen from the junction with Finchley Road.

Rosemont Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1910)
(2008)_


----------



## Tetramesh

I've been around Hampstead again.

*Well Walk*
Well Walk.

Well Walk by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1907)
(2008) _



*Ye Olde White Bear*
Ye Olde White Bear public house on Well Road.

Ye Olde White Bear by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1904)
(2008) _



*Wells Tavern*
The Wells Tavern public house on Well Walk.

Wells Tavern by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1908)
(2008)_ 



*Hampstead High Street*
Looking up Hampstead High Street near the junction with Gayton Road.

Hampstead High Street by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1902)
(2008)_ 



*Hampstead High Street*
Hampstead High Street showing Prince Arthur Road joining on the right.

Hampstead High Street by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1902)
(2008)_ 



*Hampstead High Street*
Hampstead High Street running parallel to Greenway.

Hampstead High Street by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1905)
(2008)_



*Flask Walk*
Flask Walk with the corner of Boades Mews on the left.

Flask Walk by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1905)
(2008)_



*Hampstead Green*
Hampstead Green leading down to the Royal Free Hospital.

Hampstead Green by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1905)
(2008)_



*East Heath Road*
Looking south along East Heath Road.

East Heath Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1914)
(2008)_



*Finchley Road Station*
Southbound platforms 3 and 4 at Finchley Road Underground station. Platform 3 is served by the Jubilee Line (formerly served by the Bakerloo Line) and platform 4 is served by the Metropolitan Line.

Finchley Road Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1978)
(2008)_



*England's Lane*
England's Lane near the corner of Chalcot Gardens.

England's Lane by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1905)
(2008)_



*England's Lane*
England's Lane seen from the junction with Primrose Hill Road.

England's Lane by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1905)
(2008)_



*Swiss Cottage Tavern*
The Swiss Cottage Tavern public house. 

Swiss Cottage Tavern by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1902)
(2008)_



*The Bull and Bush*
The Bull and Bush public house on North End Way.

The Bull and Bush by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1912)
(2008)_


----------



## christos-greece

Interesting pics - thanks for showing them :cheers:


----------



## Tetramesh

*Finchley Road Station*
Southbound platforms 3 and 4 at Finchley Road Underground station. Platform 3 is served by the Jubilee Line (formerly served by the Bakerloo Line) and platform 4 is served by the Metropolitan Line.

Finchley Road Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1963)
(2008)_


----------



## Tetramesh

christos-greece said:


> Interesting pics - thanks for showing them :cheers:


Thanks, I'm glad you liked them.


----------



## Tetramesh

*Sacred Heart Church*

Sacred Heart by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2008)_



*The George*

The George by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2008)_



*The Freemasons Arms*

The Freemasons Arms by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1905)
(2008)_



*Station Parade*

Station Parade by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1902)
(2008)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*Hampstead Heath Station*
Hampstead Heath station, now part of the London Overground network.

Hampstead Heath Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2008)_


*Hampstead Ponds*
Hampstead ponds on Hampstead Heath.

Hampstead Ponds by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1938)
(2008)_


*St John's Church*
St John's Church on Downshire Hill.

St John's Church by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1907)
(2008)_


*Haverstock Hill*
Looking up Haverstock Hill with St Stephen's Church just visible in the distance.

Haverstock Hill by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2008)_


*St Stephen's Church*
St Stephen's Church as seen from Haverstock Hill.

St Stephen's Church by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1903)
(2008)_


*Hampstead High Street*
Hampstead High Street looking down towards Rosslyn Hill.

Hampstead High Street by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1903)
(2008)_


*Mount Vernon Hospital*
Mount Vernon at the junction with Frognal.

Mount Vernon Hospital by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1915)
(2008)_


*Heath Street*
Heath Street running parallel to The Mount.

Heath Street by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1906)
(2008)_


*Holly Hill*
Holly Hill at the junction with Holly Bush Hill.

Holly Hill by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1910)
(2008)_


*Perrin's Court*
The High Street end of Perrins Court.

Perrin's Court by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1908)
(2008)_


*Holly Bush Tavern*
The Holly Bush Tavern on Holly Mount.

Holly Bush Tavern by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1900)
(2008)_


----------



## Mr Bricks

Those places haven´t changed a bit. I must say though that cars really destroy our cityscapes quite effetively. Still great shots!


----------



## FeänorBR

Awesome idea for a thread! really enjoyed myself, nice to see, how overall London has kept its history...
if a same thread would be done on Rio or some other cities, you'd see different buildings in every decade, which is not a very good thing in my point o view...


----------



## Tetramesh

*James Crook Funeral Directors*
James Crook Funeral Directors at the corner of Kilburn High Road and Buckley Road.

James Crook Funeral Directors by Tetramesh, on Flickr
(_year unknown_) 
(_2009_)


*Belsize Crescent*
Looking up Belsize Crescent from the junction with Belsize Lane.

Belsize Crescent by Tetramesh, on Flickr
(_c.1900_)
(_2009_)


*Belsize Parade*
Belsize Parade on Haverstock Hill.

Belsize Parade by Tetramesh, on Flickr
(_c.1910_)
(_2009_)


*Agincourt Road*
Agincourt Road as seen from Constantine Road.

Agincourt Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
(_c.1910_)
(_2009_)



*308 Kilburn High Road*
Originally opened as the Lord Palmerston Hotel it later became the Roman Way public house. It is currently used as a "restaurant".

308 Kilburn High Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
(_year unknown_)
(_2009_)



*Vale of Health Pond*
The Vale of Health pond. The top photo shows the old Vale of Health hotel.

Vale of Health Pond by Tetramesh, on Flickr
(_year unknown_)
(_2009_)


----------



## Tetramesh

*Vale of Health Hotel*
Site of the former Vale of Health hotel.

Vale of Health Hotel by Tetramesh, on Flickr
(_c.1903_)
(_2009_)



*Vale of Health*
Vale of Health looking up towards East Heath Road.

Vale of Health by Tetramesh, on Flickr
(_c.1920_)
(_2009_)



*West End Lane*
Looking north up West End Lane near the junction with Compayne Gardens.

West End Lane by Tetramesh, on Flickr
(_year unknown_)
(_2009_)



*West Hampstead Tube Station*
This station was part of the Metropolitan Line up until 1939 when it was taken over by the Stanmore branch of the Bakerloo Line. In 1979 it was handed over to the Jubilee Line.

West Hampstead Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
(_1933_)
(_2009_)



*Fortune Green*
Looking across Fortune Green. The footpath leads on through to Hampstead Cemetery and carries on through to Cricklewood.

Fortune Green by Tetramesh, on Flickr
(_c.1900_)
(_2009_)



*Golders Green Station*
Looking north along Finchley Road with Golders Green bus and Underground station on the right. The bridge crossing Finchley Road carries the Northern Line towards Edgware.

Golders Green Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
(_1904_)
(_2009_)


----------



## Tetramesh

*Fortune Green Road*
Fortune Green Road looking south towards West End Green.

Fortune Green Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
(_c.1840_)
(_2009_)



*Belsize Terrace*
Belsize Terrace.

Belsize Terrace by Tetramesh, on Flickr
(_c.1905_)
(_2009_)




*Fleet Road*
Fleet Road looking towards the junction with Agincourt Road, Mansfield Road and Southampton Road.

Fleet Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
(_c.1905_)
(_2009_)




*Primrose Hill Road*
Primrose Hill Road crossing over the railway lines.

Primrose Hill Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
(_c.1909_)
(_2009_)



*Holly Place*
St Mary's Church on Holly Place.

Holly Place by Tetramesh, on Flickr
(_c.1911_)
(_2009_)


----------



## Republica

Great pics once again. Seriously you should get these published.


----------



## streetlegal

I can get lost in your pictures, they're so intriguing.

These pairings make you realise that old black and white photos only tell part of the story; what is missing is the sheer vibrancy and vividness of colour in so many of these older buildings.

Contemporary street furniture is so ugly . . . it clutters so many of these fine streetscapes.


----------



## Tetramesh

Republica said:


> Great pics once again. Seriously you should get these published.


Thanks!



streetlegal said:


> I can get lost in your pictures, they're so intriguing.
> 
> These pairings make you realise that old black and white photos only tell part of the story; what is missing is the sheer vibrancy and vividness of colour in so many of these older buildings.
> 
> *Contemporary street furniture is so ugly . . . it clutters so many of these fine streetscapes.*



I agree, there is so much unnecessary clutter ruining the streets these days.


----------



## Republica

Everything in the old pictures always looks less cluttered, more space, even when not much has changed. I think that although the cars and clutter does make a difference, part of it is psychological in that the old pictures have lot of white space.


----------



## Tetramesh

*Odeon Haverstock Hill*
The former Odeon cinema on Haverstock Hill now replaced by a supermarket.

Odeon Haverstock Hill by Tetramesh, on Flickr
(_c.1938_)
(_2009_)



*Haverstock Hill*
Haverstock Hill with the corner of Belsize Avenue just visible on the left.

Haverstock Hill by Tetramesh, on Flickr
(_c.1930_)
(_2009_)



*The White Horse*
The White Horse public house with Constantine Road on the left and Fleet Road on the right.

The White Horse by Tetramesh, on Flickr
(_c.1907_)
(_2009_)



*Christ Church*
Christ Church in Hampstead Square.

Christ Church by Tetramesh, on Flickr
(_year unknown_)
(_2009_)



*The Load of Hay*
These photos are looking down Haverstock Hill near the junction with Steeles Road. The former Load of Hay pub can be seen on the left.

Haverstock Hill by Tetramesh, on Flickr
(_c.1910_)
(_2009_)


----------



## Tetramesh

*The Octagon*
The former West Hampstead Congregational Church, now converted into flats called The Octagon, seen from Finchley Road. The corner of Burrard Road can be seen to the right of the building.

The Octagon by Tetramesh, on Flickr
(_c.1912_)
(_2009_)



*Fleet Road*
Fleet Road seen from the junction of Agincourt Road, Mansfield Road and Southampton Road.

Fleet Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
(_c.1910_)
(_2009_)



*Haverstock Hill*
Looking north up Haverstock Hill near the junction with Prince of Wales Road.

Haverstock Hill by Tetramesh, on Flickr
(_1903_)
(_2009_)



*The Spaniards Inn*
The Spaniards Inn public house on Spaniards Road.

The Spaniards Inn by Tetramesh, on Flickr
(_c.1895_)
(_2009_)


----------



## Bristol Mike

Excellent piccies there, thanks for sharing. I would agree with showing them in the UK Section too .


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, great photos


----------



## Tetramesh

Bristol Mike said:


> Excellent piccies there...





christos-greece said:


> Awesome, great photos


Thanks!


----------



## Tetramesh

*Belsize Terrace*
Belsize Terrace facing Belsize Lane.

Belsize Terrace by Tetramesh, on Flickr
(_c.1905_)
(_2009_)



*Odeon Haverstock Hill*
The Odeon cinema on Haverstock Hill now replaced with a supermarket.

Odeon Haverstock Hill by Tetramesh, on Flickr
(_c.1938_)
(_2009_)



*Cressy Road*
Cressy Road looking towards the junction with Agincourt Road.

Cressy Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
(_c.1905_)
(_2009_)


----------



## Tetramesh

*Belsize Park Station*
Belsize park station opened in 1907 as part of the Charing Cross, Euston and Hampstead Railway. It is now part of London Underground's Northern Line (Edgware Branch).

Belsize Park Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
(_c.1910_)
(_2009_)



*Belsize Park*
Belsize Park with the tower of St Peter's church visible in the background.

Belsize Park by Tetramesh, on Flickr
(_c.1920_)
(_2009_)




*Downshire Hill*
The former post office on Downshire Hill.

Downshire Hill by Tetramesh, on Flickr
(_c.1905_)
(_2009_)



*Hampstead High Street*
Hampstead High Street from the junction with Heath Street.

Hampstead High Street by Tetramesh, on Flickr
(_c.1930_)
(_2009_)


----------



## christos-greece

Really great  keep posting them Tetramesh kay:


----------



## Tetramesh

*Arkwright Mansions*
Arwright Mansions on the corner of Finchley Road and Arkwright Road.

Arkwright Mansions by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1897)
(2009)_



*Beckford School*
Beckford School on Dornfell Street, West Hampstead.

Beckford School by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1886)
(2009)_



*West Hampstead Midland*
West Hampstead Thameslink station, formerly West Hampstead Midland.

West Hampstead Midland by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1961)
(2009)_



*West Hampstead Midland*
West Hampstead Thameslink station, formerly West Hampstead Midland.

West Hampstead Midland by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1961)
(2009)_



*Midland Mainline*
Looking south towards Finchley Road station.

Midland Mainline by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1980)
(2009)_



*Finchley Road Station*
View from the north end of Finchley Road Underground platforms.

Finchley Road Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1948)
(2009)_


----------



## Republica

Good to see more of these.


----------



## Tetramesh

*Broadhurst Gardens*
Broadhurst Gardens viewed from West End Lane. 

Broadhurst Gardens by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2009)_



*243 West End Lane*
The interior of the chemist shop of Alban Atkin at 243 West End Lane. It is now a sushi bar. 

243 West End Lane by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2009)_



*West End Lane*
A number 28 bus heading along West End Lane in the direction of Wandsworth.

West End Lane by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1961)
(2009)_



*Broomsleigh Street/Dornfell Street*
Corner of Broomsleigh Street and Dornfell Street, the large building is Beckford school.

Corner of Broomsleigh Street and Dornfell Street by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2009)_


----------



## Chadoh25

amazing photos!


----------



## howelee

my favorite thread on SSC has been updated !!!!


----------



## howelee

why were most of your pics taken in northwest London near Hampstead Heath?


----------



## howelee

seeing these pics of the last days of the British Empire always makes me feel nostalgia, i wish i could live in 1910s, the age just before the WW1


----------



## Tetramesh

howelee said:


> my favorite thread on SSC has been updated !!!!


Thanks, I'm glad you like the images.



howelee said:


> why were most of your pics taken in northwest London near Hampstead Heath?


I concentrate on that area because it was where I grew up. I might do the same with other parts of London sometime in the future but then I'll have to change the thread title.


----------



## Tetramesh

*The Queen's Arms*
The Queen's Arms public house at the lower end of Kilburn High Road. 
The Queen's Arms by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2009)_



*The Black Lion*
The Black Lion public house on Kilburn High Road. 

The Black Lion by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2009)_



*Kilburn High Road station*
Kilburn High Road station on the line from Euston to the north-west. 

Kilburn High Road Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2009)_



*West End Green*
The bus terminus at West End Green. 

West End Green by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1964)
(2009)_



*Kilburn High Road*
Looking north from the lower end of Kilburn High Road. 

Kilburn Bridge by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1965)
(2009)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*B.B. Evans*
Site of the old B.B. Evans store on Kilburn High Road.The top image shoes the scene just after a fire gutted the property.

B.B. Evans Fire by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1910)
(2009)_



*St Mary's Church*
St Mary's Church on Abbey Road. 

St Mary's Church by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2009)_



*Kingsgate Road*
Lucy Baldwin, the wife of Prime Minister Stanley Baldwin, opens the health centre on Kingsgate Road. It is now the Kingsgate Community Centre.

Kingsgate Road Health Centre by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1929)
(2009)_



*Kilburn High Road*
222 Kilburn High Road. 

222 Kilburn High Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2009)_



*Arkwright Road*
Looking down Arkwright Road towards Finchley Road. 

Arkwright Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2009)_


----------



## howelee

glad to see that my favorite thread on SSC is updating more frequently ! well done, Tetramesh! i particularly enjoy the Lucy Baldwin wall contrast, a whole generation has past, but the wall stands still with nothing changed on the inscription


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

it's nice to see how the city preserve its past!


----------



## Tetramesh

howelee said:


> glad to see that my favorite thread on SSC is updating more frequently ! well done, Tetramesh! i particularly enjoy the Lucy Baldwin wall contrast, a whole generation has past, but the wall stands still with nothing changed on the inscription


Yes, it is nice to see these things being looked after. I tried to imagine the scene all those years ago when the stone was unveiled. The whole road hasn't changed very much apart from a housing estate built in the 70s at the other end.



Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> it's nice to see how the city preserve its past!


Yes, I think London generally has a good reputation for looking after its streets and buildings and not altering them too much. The bombing in the last war obviously meant that many areas had to be almost rebuilt from scratch with not always great results.



*Kilburn Toll Gate*
Location of a toll gate at the lower end of Kilburn High Road. 

Kilburn Bridge by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1860)
(2009)_



*B.B. Evans*
Site of the old B.B. Evans store on Kilburn High Road. 

B.B. Evans by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1900)
(2009)_



*Broadhurst Gardens*
Looking west along Broadhurst Gardens. 

Broadhurst Gardens by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2009)_



*Belsize Road*
234 Belsize Road

234 Belsize Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2009) _


----------



## edubejar

I love these types of "photo documentaries". Plus it's always fun to see them for famous or iconic cities like London.


----------



## Tetramesh

*239 Kilburn High Road*
239 Kilburn High Road

239 Kilburn High Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2010) _



*256 Kilburn High Road*
256 Kilburn High Road

256 Kilburn High Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2010) _



*Broadhurst Gardens*
Broadhurst Gardens

Broadhurst Gardens by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2009) _



*Kilburn Bridge*
Kilburn Bridge.

Kilburn Bridge by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1890)
(2009) _


----------



## Tetramesh

*Kilburn High Road*
Shops on Kilburn High Road, the Black Lion public house is on the right. 

Kilburn High Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2010)_



*Kilburn Bon Marche*
Site of the the Kilburn Bon Marche store next to Kilburn High Road station. 

The Kilburn Bon Marche by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2010)_



*Kilburn High Road*
Looking down Kilburn High Road with the Red Lion public house on the left. 

The Red Lion by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2010)_


----------



## PortoNuts

Amazing thread! :bow:

Good to see that so much was preserved and at the same time the city managed to modernise.

Congrats! :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed, amazing updated photos in this London thread


----------



## Tetramesh

*South End Close*
Here we have the terminus for bus route 24 next to the public loos at South End Green. The red brick building is the South End Close Estate.

South End Close by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1914)
(2011)_



*Trinity Church*
A view of Finchley Road as seen from the top of Canfield Gardens. Across the road is Trinity Church, now known as Holy Trinity Swiss Cottage and to the left out of sight is *Finchley Road* station. This 'Now and Then' image crosses two postcodes, Finchley Road is in NW3 and Canfield Gardens is in NW6.

Trinity Church by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1905)
(2011)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*Inglewood Road*
Welbeck Mansions on Inglewood Road.

Inglewood Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1906)
(2011)_



*Quex Road*
C.W. Crook and Sons were in the business of hiring out carriages from their premises on Quex Mews.

Quex Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c. 1890s)
(2011)_


----------



## Malyan

Thank you for your effort for creating this fascinating thread! Indeed it is sad to see some beautiful old buildings disappear for mostly boring new developments, but in general it is astonishing how little many parts of London seem to have changed during 20th century - most Central, Southern or Eastern European cities have been completely transformed in this period.


----------



## Linguine

fantastic past and present pics from London....thanks for the effort.:cheers2:


----------



## Tetramesh

Malyan said:


> Thank you for your effort for creating this fascinating thread! Indeed it is sad to see some beautiful old buildings disappear for mostly boring new developments, but in general it is astonishing how little many parts of London seem to have changed during 20th century - most Central, Southern or Eastern European cities have been completely transformed in this period.


I'd say the parts of London that have changed the most have been areas that were badly damaged by bombs during WWII, the rest of London hasn't changed too much thankfully. 



Linguine said:


> fantastic past and present pics from London....thanks for the effort.:cheers2:


Thanks!


----------



## Tetramesh

*Belsize Road*
Looking down Belsize Road at the junction with Abbey Road. 
The pub shown in the top image was the Princess of Wales. The Lillie Langtry pub now occupies the same spot beneath Emminster House built in 1969 as part of the Abbey Estate.

Belsize Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1906)
(2011)_




*New College Chapel*
The top image shows the Chapel of New College on the corner of Avenue Road and Adelaide Road. It caught fire just before it was due to be demolished in 1960. The site is now occupied by Swiss Cottage Library which opened in 1964.

New College Chapel by Tetramesh, on Flickr
(c.1890s)
(2011)


----------



## davidaiow

Every time I come on here, it makes me want to cry


----------



## Tetramesh

davidaiow said:


> Every time I come on here, it makes me want to cry


It's not all bad.


----------



## Crash_N

NW London is one of the most preserved areas of Victorian London, with about 80-90% buildings from the 19th and early 20th century still there. "Not all bad" is an understatement. :cheers:


----------



## Tetramesh

*Kilburn High Road*
Looking north along Kilburn High Road near the junction with Palmerston Road. The bridge in the distance is next to *Brondesbury* station.

Kilburn High Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2011)_



*West Hampstead Station*
This 'Now and Then' shows *West Hampstead Thameslink* station which opened in March 1871 as *West End for Kilburn and Hampstead*. It has also been named *West End*, *West End and Brondesbury*, *West Hampstead* and *West Hampstead Midland*. For a while in 1878 it was served by trains running on the Super Outer Circle.

West Hampstead Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2011)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*St Cuthbert's Church*
St Cuthbert's on Fordwych Road was opened in 1887. The site was redeveloped in the 1980s, there is now a smaller church, a hall, and a retirement home standing in place of the original building.

St Cuthbert's Church by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2012)_



*Finchley Road Station*
The top image shows an entrance to *Finchley Road* station from Canfield Gardens. 
Today the station has only one entrance on the corner of Finchley Road and Canfield Gardens.

Finchley Road Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1933)
(2012)_


----------



## Bob!

I get angry when I see these beautiful houses having half of their facades covered with cheap metal cladding.

Great thread though, definitely one of my favourites on SSC. Thank you very much for sharing your pictures with us.


----------



## Tetramesh

*The Brondesbury Arms*
The Brondesbury Arms was a pub on the corner of Canterbury Road and Chichester Road, Kilburn.
The building has now been converted into flats.

The Brondesbury Arms by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1901)
(2012)_



*Old Black Lion*
The Old Black Lion pub on West End Lane, West Hampstead started off as a beerhouse in 1751, the present building dates from 1912. In the last few years there have been a few changes at this pub including the name. After being renamed the Rat & Carrot and painted a garish orange and green it then reverted briefly back to the Old Black Lion before becoming simply The Lion.
At the time of making this 'Now and Then' it was closed for refurbishment.

Old Black Lion by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2012)_


----------



## Fitzrovian

Thank you for the pictures. It's just amazing how much beautiful architecture was destroyed and replaced with garbage. It's like state-sponsored architectural terrorism.


----------



## Tetramesh

*Hampstead Library*
The building shown here, on the corner of Finchley Road and Arkwright Road, was originally Hampstead Public Library but has been an arts centre since 1966.

Hampstead Central Library by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1900)
(2012)_




*Goldhurst Terrace*
Looking up Goldhurst Terrace at the junction with Fairhazel Gardens.

Goldhurst Terrace by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1900)
(2012)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*West End Lane*
Looking down West End Lane near the junction with Inglewood Road.

West End Lane by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1908)
(2011)_


----------



## davidaiow

I always wonder if having the present photos black and white would make a difference too... Things can't be that bad, surely! :\


----------



## Tetramesh

davidaiow said:


> I always wonder if having the present photos black and white would make a difference too... Things can't be that bad, surely! :\


I might try that one day and see how they look.


----------



## Koobideh

Tetramesh said:


> *254.*
> *255.*
> Looking up Goldhurst Terrace at the junction with Fairhazel Gardens.
> 
> Goldhurst Terrace by Tetramesh, on Flickr
> _(c.1900)
> (2012)_


OH MY GOD! I used to live on Goldhurst Terrace for a few years as a little boy. It brings back memories, and of my childhood and days at North Bridge House School nearby :lol:


----------



## Tetramesh

*Kilburn High Road*
Looking up Kilburn High Road just north of *Brondesbury* station.

Kilburn High Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2012)_



*Kilburn High Road*
Looking up Kilburn High Road just south of the junction with Buckley Road. The Black lion pub is just left of centre in both images.

Kilburn High Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1905)
(2012)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*Kilburn High Road*
Looking south down Kilburn High Road.
The road on the left used to be Eresby Road which ran from Kingsgate Road to Kilburn High Road with a turning for Kingsgate Place about halfway down.
Eresby Road disappeared with the building of a new housing estate in the 1970s and Kingsgate Place was diverted to run along the side of the new estate and emerge here.

Kilburn High Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c. 1870)
(2012)_



*Brondesbury Station*
Here we see the westbound platform at Brondesbury station which was opened in 1860 and was initially known as *Edgeware Road (Kilburn)*. Since then it has been renamed to *Edgware Road*, *Edgware Road and Brondesbury* and *Brondesbury (Edgware Road)* before settling on the present name of *Brondesbury* in 1883.

Brondesbury Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1906)
(2012)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*Kilburn High Road Station*
Kilburn High Road station, originally called Kilburn & Maida Vale, was opened in 1852 by the LNWR.

Kilburn High Road Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1910)
(2012)_



*Kilburn Square*
The top photo shows St Paul's Church on Kilburn Square which was rebuilt in the 1830s to replace a chapel that was founded in the 1820s. The church was demolished in the 1930s and the houses surrounding it were demolished in the 1960s to make way for the buildings shown in the bottom photo.

Kilburn Square by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1912)
(2012)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*Kilburn High Road*
Looking down Kilburn High Road near to the junction with Drakes Courtyard which can be seen in the lower photo next to The Good Ship pub. The Black Lion pub can be seen on the other side of the road in both photos.

Kilburn High Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1886)
(2012)_



*Finchley Road & Frognal Station*
The top photo shows an Up (eastbound) freight on the North London Line approaching *Finchley Road & Frognal* station pulled by a GER Class T77 steam locomotive, the lower photo shows a Class 378 Capitalstar heading to *Stratford*.
This photo from the 1970s shows how long the old platfrom used to be.
*Finchley Road & Frognal* station was opened in 1860 by the North London Railway (NLR).
The station, along with the whole line, was transferred to Transport for London (TfL) in 2007 and is now part of the London Overground network.

Finchley Road & Frognal Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1955)
(2012)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*Kilburn High Road*
Looking north up Kilburn High Road near the junction with Brondesbury Villas which can be seen on the left. The building in the centre of both photos (covered in scaffolding in the bottom photo) is on the corner of West End Lane.

Kilburn High Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1886)
(2012)_



*Kilburn High Road*
This view is looking down Kilburn High Road just south of the junction with Quex Road and Victoria Road. 
The east side of the road, on the left, lies in the London Borough of Camden and hasn't changed too much in this comparison. The west side of the road lies in the London Borough of Brent and has, in this view, changed quite a bit. St Paul's Church on Kilburn Square and the houses that surrounded it have long been demolished, it looks like The **** Tavern was the only building to avoid the wrecking ball.

Kilburn High Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1907)
(2012)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*Kilburn High Road*
A view looking north up Kilburn High Road next to *Kilburn High Road* station. The red brick building on the corner of Belsize Road, which used to be a branch of Barclays Bank until the 80s or 90s, was the site of the Kilburn Wells.
The pavement on the left looks much wider and spacious in the top photo, in the bottom photo it seems to be very cluttered along with the rest of street.

Kilburn High Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1960)
(2012)_



*Brondesbury Station*
Here we see the westbound platform at Brondesbury station which was opened in 1860 and was initially known as *Edgeware Road (Kilburn)*. Since then it has been renamed to *Edgware Road*, *Edgware Road and Brondesbury* and *Brondesbury (Edgware Road)* before settling on the present name of *Brondesbury* in 1883.

Brondesbury Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1960)
(2012)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*Kilburn High Road*
A view looking north up Kilburn High Road towards *Kilburn* station. The Great Central and Metropolitan Railway bridges today carry the Chiltern Main Line and London Underground services. 

Kilburn High Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1910)
(2012)_



*Kilburn Station*
*Kilburn & Brondesbury* station, as it was originally known, was opened in 1879 by the Metropolitan Railway. Originally it had two side platforms but these were replaced by a single island platform in September 1938 in readiness for the Bakerloo Line to take over services. The 'Brondesbury' was dropped from the station name in September 1950 and has since been named as *Kilburn*.

Kilburn Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1915)
(2011)_


----------



## batool22

Thanks for the beautiful pictures


----------



## Tetramesh

*Finchley Road Station*
*Finchley Road* station was opened by the Metropolitan Railway in 1879 on the line up to *Harrow*, now called *Harrow-on-the-Hill*, and *Verney Junction* in Buckinghamshire. The station was rebuilt in 1914 with entrances incorporated into a new parade of shops.

Finchley Road Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1910)
(2012)_



*Perrin's Court*
This view looks along Perrin's Court towards Hampstead High Street.

Perrin's Court by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Kingofthehill

Impressive work, to say the least. Gotta love London!


----------



## Tetramesh

*St Augustine's Church*
This is a view of St Augustine's Church seen from Carlton Vale, in the bottom photo the church is hidden behind trees. The top photo shows that Rudolph Road used to reach as far as Carlton Vale before a housing estate was built on the site.

St Augustine's Church by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1906)
(2012)_



*Kilburn High Road*
Looking north up Kilburn High Road near the junction with Kingsgate Place, formerly Eresby Road, on the right. On the west side of the high road is the Gaumont State Cinema designed by George Coles and opened in 1937.
The building is currently being used by Ruach Ministries, a non-denominational Christian church.

Kilburn High Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1965)
(2012)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*Mansfield Place*
The 'Now' photo is actually one I dug out dating from 2007.
The top image is a screenshot from the film 'Les Bicyclettes de Belsize' which was filmed around Hampstead.

Les Bicyclettes de Belsize - Mansfield Place by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1968)
(2007)_



*Heath Street*
This view shows Heath Street near the junction with Hampstead High Street and Holly Hill.

Heath Street by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1903)
(2012)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*The Cōck Tavern*
Here we see The Cōck Tavern on Kilburn High Road next to Kilburn Square.
The pub claims to have had a license since 1486 but it only received a license in 1885-6, the present building dates from 1900.
In 2009 The Cōck Tavern Theatre was founded in the former function room on the first floor, it's first production, Shakespeare's _The Tempest_, premiered on 4 February 2009.
Following a health and safety review of the theatre's access and escape stairs, the theatre closed permanently on 8 April 2011.

The Cōck Tavern by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1900)
(2012)_



*Roderick Road*
This view is looking north up Roderick Road.
At the top of the road there is a footbridge over London Overground's North London Line leading to Parliament Hill. 

Roderick Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1905)
(2012)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*St Mary's Primrose Hill*
The Church of St Mary the Virgin Primrose Hill was built in 1872 by architect Michael Manning, who was also a member of the congregation, in an early French Gothic style.
The church was originally linked to a boy's school at the bottom of King Henry's Road named the 'Home for Destitute Boys not Convicted of Crime'.

St Mary's Primrose Hill by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1904)
(2013)_



*Stanfield House*
Grade II listed Stanfield House was named after artist Clarkson Stanfield who lived here between 1847 and 1865.
In 1884 the Hampstead Subscription Library, founded in 1833, moved here. In 1966 the library was closed and the stock dispersed, all the library's papers and
records were moved to Hampstead Central Library.

Stanfield House by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2013)_


----------



## openlyJane

It is always interesting to view these before/after shots.


----------



## Tetramesh

I've been a bit slack with posting after switching to ipernity in May 2013 after Flickr made a mess of everything. I have now returned to Flickr because ipernity never got their act together so I've had to correct a lot of links.
I have a bit of a backlog to get through.

*Kilburn Park Station*
The top image shows Norman Shields (Norman Wisdom) selling newspapers outside *Westminster* station in the film 'Press for Time', the lower image shows us that this scene was actually filmed at *Kilburn Park* station.

Press for Time - Kilburn Park Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1966)
(2012)_



*St Andrew's United Reformed Church*
Here we see St Andrew's United Reformed Church on the corner of Finchley Road and Frognal.
Before the union of the Presbyterian Church of England and the Congregational Church of England and Wales in 1972 this was known as Saint Andrew's Presbyterian Church.

St Andrew's United Reformed Church by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1904) (2012)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*West End Green*
Here we see West End Green with West End Lane on the right hand side running up towards Finchley Road.
In the top image we can see the Cōck and Hoop public house which closed down in 1896, Alexandra Mansions (bottom image) was built on the site in 1902.

West End Green by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1881)
(2012)_



*The Rosslyn Arms*
The Red Lion pub on Red Lion Hill, a previous name for Rosslyn Hill, was demolished in 1868 and replaced in 1869 with the building that stands there today. Since then the pub has been called the Lord George, Rosslyn Arms, and Bar Room Bar. The street has also changed name a couple of times over the years, Rosslyn Street was another previous name.
The pub has since reverted back to the Rosslyn Arms name although the it's future is uncertain and was empty on my last visit.

The Rosslyn Arms by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1962)
(2012)_


----------



## 1196750

Fascinating thread, good work :cheers:


----------



## Tetramesh

*Cleve Road*
John Tarrant (Michael Caine) and Mike McCarthy (Edward Hardwicke) getting in to a car outside the house of Ceil Burrows (Delphine Seyrig) on Cleve Road.

The Black Windmill - Cleve Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1974)
(2012)_



*West Hampstead Station*
This 'Now and Then' shows *West Hampstead Thameslink* station which opened in March 1871 as *West End for Kilburn and Hampstead*. It has also been named *West End*, *West End and Brondesbury*, *West Hampstead* and *West Hampstead Midland*. For a while in 1878 it was served by trains running on the Super Outer Circle.

West Hampstead Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1974)
(2012)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*Alexandra Road*
It was a bit tricky trying to work out where the top photo was taken but I think I found the right place.
The top photo shows Alexandra Way heading up towards the junction with Loudoun Road.
Alexandra Road used to run between Kilburn Priory and Hillgrove Road, the only part of it still in existence is a small stretch from Loudon Road to Hillgrove Road.
The rest of the road has made way for a more modern type of housing built by Camden council over the years including the estate shown in the lower photo, the Alexandra and Ainsworth Estate or Rowley Way as many locals call it.
Construction of this estate started in 1972 and was completed in 1978, it was given Grade II* status in 1993.

Alexandra Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2012)_



*Belsize Road*
Charlie Tully (Dick Emery) crossing Belsize Road.

Ooh... You Are Awful - Belsize Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1972)
(2012)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*Abbey Road*
A view from the corner of Belsize Road looking along Abbey Road towards St Mary's Church which is visible in both photos.
As the bottom photo shows, the houses lining this stretch of Abbey Road have long since gone and were replaced by the Abbey Estate which was completed in the late 1960s.

Abbey Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1906)
(2012)_



*Aberdare Gardens*
Looking along Aberdare Gardens at the junction with Fairhazel Gardens.

Aberdare Gardens by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1906)
(2012)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*College Crescent*
This view shows the junction of college Crescent and Fitzjohn's Avenue.
The octagonal structure with the conical tiled roof houses the Palmer Memorial Drinking Fountain. The fountain was presented in memory of Samuel Palmer by his widow and family through the Metropolitan Drinking Fountain and Cattle Trough Association in 1904. Samuel Palmer, who lived at 40 College Crescent, was a partner in the Huntley & Palmers biscuit making company.

College Crescent by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1920)
(2013)_



*St Cuthbert's Church*
A different view from an earlier 'Now and Then' of St Cuthbert's.
St Cuthbert's on Fordwych Road was opened in 1887. The site was redeveloped in the 1980s, there is now a smaller church, a hall, and a retirement home standing in place of the original building.

St Cuthbert's Church by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1904)
(2013)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*106 Kilburn High Road*

106 Kilburn High Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1911) (2013)_



*All Souls Church*
All Souls church on Loudoun Road was built in 1864-65 with additions in 1905. 
It ceased to be a place of worship in 1985 and is now a Grade II* listed building converted into flats.

All Souls Church by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1906)
(2013)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*West Hampstead Station*
This 'Now and Then' is looking along platform 4 at *West Hampstead Thameslink* station which opened in March 1871 as *West End for Kilburn and Hampstead*. It has also been named *West End*, *West End and Brondesbury*, *West Hampstead* and *West Hampstead Midland*. For a while in 1878 it was served by trains running on the Super Outer Circle.

West Hampstead Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1960)
(2013)_



*West End Lane*

West End Lane by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(2012)
(2013)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*Honeybourne Road*

Honeybourne Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1914)
(2013)_



*Hampstead Heath Station*
*Hampstead Heath* station opened on 1 January 1860 as part of the Hampstead Junction Railway.
Operation of the station, along with the whole line, was transferred to Transport for London (TfL) in 2007 and is now part of the London Overground network.

Hampstead Heath Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2013)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*St Dominic's Priory*

St Dominic's Priory by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown) (2013)_



*Kilburn High Road and Brondesbury Station*
This view is looking north up Kilburn High Road towards Shoot-Up Hill.
The railway bridge is next to *Brondesbury* station which is located on the west side of the road.
*Brondesbury* station was opened in 1860 and was initially known as *Edgeware Road (Kilburn)*. Since then it has been renamed to *Edgware Road*, *Edgware Road and Brondesbury* and *Brondesbury (Edgware Road)* before settling on the present name of *Brondesbury* in 1883.

Kilburn High Road and Brondesbury Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2013)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*Agincourt Road*

Agincourt Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1908)
(2013)_



*Hampstead Cemetery*

Hampstead Cemetery by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1906)
(2013)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*Hampstead Picture Playhouse*
The Hampstead Picture Playhouse opened on 4th August 1914 with seating for 1500 split between circle levels and stalls.
The cinema was located at the lower end of Pond Street opposite the tram terminus at South End Green and a short walk from *Hampstead Heath* station.
All cinemas were closed at the outbreak of World War II in September 1939. However, most of them reopened after a few weeks including the Hampstead Picture Playhouse. In 1940 it closed again and would remain closed for the duration of the war being used to sort and store potato sacks until 1946 when it reopened as the Hampstead Playhouse under new management.
The Classic Cinemas chain took over this cinema in 1965 and renamed it the Classic. The new owners set about modernising the cinema in 1968 by covering the attractive facade with plain metal sheets. More modernisation followed ten years later when it was converted into a triple screen cinema.
The Classic Cinemas chain was sold to the Cannon Group in 1982 which eventually lead to the renaming of the Classic to Cannon in 1985.
After a fire damaged the building in 1986 it reopened later that year and went through different ownership over the years including MGM, Virgin, ABC and Odeon before finally closing in November 2000.
The Royal Free Hospital, located immediately next to the cinema, bought the site and demolished the building in 2003 to build accommodation for doctors and nurses with a retail unit at ground level which is occupied by Marks & Spencer Simply Food.

Hampstead Picture Playhouse by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1914)
(2013)_



*West Hampstead station*
*West Hampstead* station, known as *West End Lane* until 1975, opened in 1888 and is now part of the London Overground.

West Hampstead station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1968)
(2013)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*Finchley Road*
This view is looking south along Finchley Road at Swiss Cottage.
The building on the left in the top photo was The London Society for Teaching the Blind to Read, now known as the Royal London Society for Blind People (RLSB), which was established by Thomas Lucas in 1838. The society opened it's first school in Fitzroy Street in 1839 before moving to Gloucester street (now called Old Gloucester street) later the same year and another move in 1842 saw them move to nearby Queen Square.
The Swiss Cottage site was the first purpose-built school for the society when they moved there in 1848 and remained there until 1939 when the school was evacuated to Buckinghamshire. The lease was terminated in 1942.
Further down on the right is the Swiss Cottage Tavern and out of sight to left was the location of New College.

Finchley Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1908)
(2013)_



*Birchington Road*
Looking down Birchington Road at the junction with Kilburn High Road. The top photo* shows the corner of a Woolworths store which has now been replaced by an Iceland store.

Birchington Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1962)
(2013)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*Kilburn Station*
*Kilburn & Brondesbury* station, as it was originally known, was opened in 1879 by the Metropolitan Railway. Originally it had two side platforms but these were replaced by a single island platform in September 1938 in readiness for the Bakerloo Line to take over services. The 'Brondesbury' was dropped from the station name in September 1950 and has since been named as *Kilburn*.

Kilburn Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1907)
(2013)_



*England's Lane*

England's Lane by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1900)
(2013)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*Sinn Fein Kilburn Branch*
The Kilburn branch of Sinn Féin marching down Cricklewood Broadway.

Not quite Hampstead or Kilburn but because of the connection and proximity to Kilburn I've decided to add this to the 'Hampstead & Kilburn Now and Then' set.

Sinn Fein Kilburn Branch by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1971)
(2013)_



*Finchley Road*
This view is looking down Finchley Road near the junction with West End Lane.
In the bottom right of the top photo there is an entrance to a property, the entrance is where 459 Finchley Road now stands. The bottom photo shows the turning for Alvanley Gardens a few metres further south.

Finchley Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2013)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*Kings College Road*

Kings College Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1905)
(2013)_



*Swiss Cottage Station*
*Swiss Cottage* station being used as an air-raid shelter.

Swiss Cottage Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1943)
(2013)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*Lyncroft Gardens*

Lyncroft Gardens by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1913)
(2013)_



*West Hampstead Station*
*West Hampstead* station, known as *West End Lane* until 1975, opened in 1888 and is now part of the London Overground.

West Hampstead Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2013)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*Kilburn High Road Station*
*Kilburn High Road* station, originally called *Kilburn & Maida Vale*, was opened in 1852 by the London and North Western Railway (LNWR).

Kilburn High Road Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1937)
(2013)_



*Belsize Road*
A view looking down Belsize Road near the junction with Harben Road.

Belsize Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1921)
(2013)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*Finchley Road*
This view is looking north along Finchley Road with Arkwright Mansions on the right and the former Hampstead Central Library a bit further along at the corner of Arkwright Road.
On the left is *Finchley Road & Frognal* station. The station was opened in 1860 by the North London Railway (NLR).
The station, along with the whole line, was transferred to Transport for London (TfL) in 2007 and is now part of the London Overground network.

Finchley Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1939)
(2013)_



*Kilburn High Road*

Kilburn High Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1884)
(2014)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*Emmanuel Church*
The Emmanuel Church on the corner of West End Green and Lyncroft Gardens.
Emmanuel Church by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1905)
(2014)_



*Finchley Road*
Looking north along Finchley Road with *Finchley Road* tube station on the left.

Finchley Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1910)
(2014)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*Finchley Road / Lymington Road*
The top photo shows the site on the corner of Finchley Road and Lymington Road after the old building, which used to house a Mercedes-Benz dealer on the ground floor, had been demolished.
The bottom photo shows that the new JW3, also known as Jewish Community Centre London, now occupies the site.

Finchley Road / Lymington Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(2011)
(2014)_



*Greencroft Gardens*
This view is looking up Greencroft Gardens towards Finchley Road.

Greencroft Gardens by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1905)
(2014)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*Hampstead Heath Station*
The top photo shows a West Country class loco 34010 'Sidmouth' running on the London Midland region as a special to *Wembley Stadium* and has been sent onto the Hampstead Junction line to turn.

Hampstead Heath Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1956)
(2014)_



*Adamson Road*
Looking along Adamson Road at the junction with Crossfield Road.
A short walk along the road brings you to the Swiss Cottage Farmers’ Market on Eton Avenue and the Embassy Theatre , which is part of the Central School of Speech and Drama.

Adamson Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2014)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*Sumatra Road*
This view is looking up Sumatra Road at the junction with Glenbrook Road looking up towards Mill Lane.

Sumatra Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1901)
(2014)_



*West End Lane*
Here we see West End Lane and West End Green viewed from the junction with Mill Lane.

West End Lane by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1920)
(2014)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*Kilburn Classic*
The Envoy Cinema, as it was originally called, opened in 1937 at the top end of Kilburn High Road near *Kilburn* underground station. The Classic Cinema chain took over the Envoy in 1955 and renamed the theatre the Classic Cinema.
The cinema closed in 1984 and the building demolished to make way for apartments and a ground floor retail unit originally occupied by a restaurant but now home to a Tesco Express.

Kilburn Classic by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2014)_



*Kilburn High Road*
Looking up Kilburn High Road from the Maida Vale end with Oxford Road on the left and Greville Road on the right.

Kilburn High Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1905)
(2014)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*Finchley Road & Frognal Station*
Looking west on the westbound platform at *Finchley Road & Frognal* station which was was opened in 1860 by the North London Railway (NLR).
The station, along with the whole line, was transferred to Transport for London (TfL) in 2007 and is now part of the London Overground network.

Finchley Road & Frognal Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2014)_



*West Hampstead Station*
*West Hampstead* station, known as *West End Lane* until 1975, was opened in 1888 by the London and North Western Railway (LNWR) on the former Hampstead Junction Railway. The station lies between *Brondesbury* station to the west and *Finchley Road & Frognal* station to the east.
The line was taken over by the London Midland Region of British Railways following nationalisation of the railways in 1948.
In the 1980s under 'sectorisation', the station was served by the Network SouthEast passenger section of British Rail until the privatisation of British Rail in 1994 when the remaining line was taken over by the Silverlink train operating company.
Operation of the station, along with the whole line, was transferred to Transport for London (TfL) in 2007 and is now part of the London Overground network.

West Hampstead Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2014) _


----------



## Tetramesh

*Hampstead Heath Station*
*Hampstead Heath* station opened on 1 January 1860 as part of the Hampstead Junction Railway.
The line was taken over by the London Midland Region of British Railways following nationalisation of the railways in 1948.
In the 1980s under 'sectorisation', the station was served by the Network SouthEast passenger section of British Rail until the privatisation of British Rail in 1994 when the remaining line was taken over by the Silverlink train operating company.
Operation of the station, along with the whole line, was transferred to Transport for London (TfL) in 2007 and is now part of the London Overground network.

Hampstead Heath Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1967)
(2014)_



*Finchley Road & Frognal Station*
This view is looking north along Finchley Road with *Finchley Road & Frognal* on the opposite side of the road.
The station was opened in 1860 by the North London Railway (NLR).
Operation of the station, along with the whole line, was transferred to Transport for London (TfL) in 2007 and is now part of the London Overground network.

Finchley Road & Frognal Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1978)
(2014)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*South End Green*

South End Green by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2014)_



*Fitzjohn's Avenue*

Fitzjohn's Avenue by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1931)
(2014)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*King of Bohemia*
The King of Bohemia is thought to have been established in 1680 and was then known as the King of Bohemia's Head. The pub was rebuilt in 1935 and finally closed for good in 2003. The property, 10 Hampstead High Street, has now been converted for retail use.

King of Bohemia by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1903)
(2014)_



*Finchley Road*
This view is looking south along Finchley Road (A41) with *Finchley Road* station on the opposite side of the road at the corner of Canfield Gardens.
The large building further along used to be home to the John Barnes department store which opened on Finchley Road in 1900. The present building was erected in the 1930s, and was purchased by the John Lewis partnership in 1940.
Up until a few years ago the ground floor was shared between Waitrose and Habitat. Habitat have now moved to the nearby O2 centre allowing Waitrose to occupy the entire ground floor.

Finchley Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1978)
(2014)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*Adelaide Road*
This view is looking east along Adelaide Road towards Chalk Farm.
The top photo shows Kings College Road which used to run from Eton Avenue, cross Adelaide Road here and then continue down to King Henry's Road.
Everything in the top photo has been swept away and Kings College Road is now cut short at Fellows Road.

Adelaide Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2014)_



*Cambridge Road*
This is looking up Cambridge Road from the junction with Carlton Vale. The buildings seen in the distance in the top photo are on Granville Road.

Cambridge Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1907)
(2014)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*South Hampstead Station*
*Loudoun Road* station, as it was originally called, was opened in 1879 by the London and North Western Railway (LNWR), it was renamed *South Hampstead* in 1922.
The platforms shown in the top photo on the left were taken out of use during the 1960s at the time of the electrification of the West Coast Main Line. The Watford DC Line, now operated by London Overground, stop at the remaining two platforms.

South Hampstead Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1923)
(2014)_



*West End Lane*
This view is looking north along West End Lane from outside the library on the corner of Dennington Park Road.
The top image is a screenshot from 'The Smile Behind the Veil' which is the very last episode of Randall and Hopkirk (Deceased).

The Smile Behind the Veil - West End Lane by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1968)
(2014)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*Malvern Road*
The top photo shows Malvern Road on the left and a number 31 bus coming down Cambridge Road on the right.
The building on the corner was originally a public house called the Junction Tavern which was open between 1890 and 1926. In later years it was used as an off-license.
The bottom photo shows that Cambridge Road no longer reaches this junction having been diverted to meet Kilburn Park Road a bit further north. The road on the right is Stuart Road. 

Malvern Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1962)
(2014)_



*Sumatra Road*
This view is looking down Sumatra Road from the junction with Mill Lane.

Sumatra Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1935)
(2014)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*The Bird in Hand, West End Lane*
Another dead pub, this one is The Bird in Hand at the Kilburn end of West End Lane.
The pub first opened in 1874 and closed around 2003.

The Bird in Hand, West End Lane by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1936)
(2014)_



*South Hampstead Station*
*Loudoun Road* station, as it was originally called, was opened in 1879 by the London and North Western Railway (LNWR), it was renamed *South Hampstead* in 1922.

South Hampstead Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1965)
(2014)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*Kilburn Park Road*
This view is looking up Kilburn Park Road which straddles two boroughs. The left hand side is in the London Borough Of Brent and the right hand side in the City of Westminster.
The towering steeple in the distance belongs to St Augustine's Church. 

Kilburn Park Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1908)
(2014)_



*Heath Street*
This view is looking down Heath Street towards the junction with Hampstead High Street.

Heath Street by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1955)
(2014)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*St Stephen's Church*
The former St Stephen’s Church on the corner of Rosslyn Hill and Pond Street.

St Stephen's Church by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown) (2014)_



*349 West End Lane*
The photo on the left shows the Delavante and Co cycle shop at what is now 349 West End Lane.
Just to the left was the Cōck and Hoop tavern facing West End Green.

349 West End Lane by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown) (2014)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*Kilburn Square*
Here we see Kilburn Square viewed from the top of Birchington Road.
The top photo shows houses on three sides of the square just before they were demolished to make way for the buildings shown in the bottom photo. St Paul's Church used to dominate the square until that was demolished in the 1930s.

Kilburn Square by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1960)
(2014)_



*Kilburn High Road*
This view is looking up Kilburn High Road from near the junction with Priory Park Road.
The small road shown in the centre of both photos is The Terrace and the buildings to the north of The Terrace were part of Brondesbury Terrace.

Kilburn High Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1860)
(2014)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*Kilburn High Road*
This view is looking south down Kilburn High Road at the junction with Willesden Lane and Gascony Avenue.

Kilburn High Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1922)
(2014)_



*Finchley Road*
The large building in the top photo used to be home to the John Barnes department store which opened on Finchley Road in 1900. The present building was erected in the 1930s, and was purchased by the John Lewis partnership in 1940.
Up until a few years ago the ground floor was shared between Waitrose and Habitat. Habitat have now moved to the nearby O2 centre allowing Waitrose to occupy the entire ground floor.

Finchley Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1905)
(2014)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*Cambridge Avenue*
This view is looking up Cambridge Avenue towards Kilburn High Road.

Cambridge Avenue by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1907)
(2014)_



*Finchley Road*
This view is looking south down Finchley Road at the junction with Fortune Green Road, the row of shops here is known as Burgess Parade.
The stretch of Finchley Road between here and Swiss Cottage was widened in the mid 1960s.

Finchley Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1907)
(2014)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*Belsize Road*

Belsize Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1927)
(2014)_



*Arkwright Road*

Arkwright Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1957)
(2014)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*Hampstead Station*
This view shows the entrance to Hampstead station at the corner of Hampstead High Street and Heath Street.
The large red building used to be Hampstead Fire Station.

Hampstead Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1955)
(2014)_



*Kilburn High Road*
Looking south down Kilburn High Road from the junction with Priory Park Road.

Kilburn High Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1865)
(2014)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*Mount Square*

Mount Square by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2014)_



*The Black Lion*
The Black Lion public house on Kilburn High Road dates back to the seventeenth century although the present building dates from 1898.

The Black Lion by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2014)_


----------



## openlyJane

What a fabulous little project. So interesting! Some sad losses in there.... and areas which were almost semi-rural at one time.


----------



## Tetramesh

*Kilburn High Road*
This view is looking north up Kilburn High Road just south of the junction with Birchington Road.
The top photo shows St Paul's Church still standing on Kilburn Square which was rebuilt in the 1830s to replace a chapel that was founded in the 1820s. The church was demolished in the 1930s and the houses surrounding it were demolished in the 1960s.
Next to the St Paul's Church is The Cōck Tavern which still stands today. The pub claims to have had a license since since 1486 but it only received a license in 1885-6, the present building dates from 1900.
In 2009 The Cōck Tavern Theatre was founded in the former function room on the first floor, it's first production, Shakespeare's The Tempest, premiered on 4 February 2009.
Following a health and safety review of the theatre's access and escape stairs, the theatre closed permanently on 8 April 2011.

Kilburn High Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1909)
(2014)_



*Fairhazel Gardens*
This view is looking along Fairhazel Gardens towards Goldhurst Terrace from the junction with Belsize Road.

Fairhazel Gardens by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1910)
(2014)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*Finchley Road*
This view is looking north up Finchley Road towards the junction with Fortune Green Road, the row of shops here is known as Burgess Parade.
The stretch of Finchley Road between here and Swiss Cottage was widened in the mid 1960s.

Finchley Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1918)
(2015)_



*Swiss Cottage Station*

Swiss Cottage Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(c.1967)
(2015)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*Finchley Road*

Finchley Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1985)
(2015)_



*Belsize Road*

Belsize Road by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1985)
(2015)_


----------



## Tetramesh

*West Hampstead Station*
The top photo shows a 1938 stock train running southbound on the *Stanmore* branch of the Bakerloo Line at *West Hampstead*. The bottom photo shows a 1996 running on the Jubilee Line which took over services at this station in 1979 with a service between *Stanmore* and *Charing Cross*. 

West Hampstead Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(1956)
(2015)_



*Grange Park*
This view is of Kilburn Grange Park which opened on the 1st of May 1913. 

Grange Park by Tetramesh, on Flickr
_(year unknown)
(2015)_


----------

